# Preserving Dead Specimens Help needed



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, i was wondering how i would go about preserving a dead specimen?
I have a Camel spider sitting in the freezer and would like to know how i would go about preserving it?

All advice welcome

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe the way many preserve is by putting them in alcohol however I don't think you're allowed to buy that strength of alcohol without justifiable cause for obvious reasons.
You might want to pose this question to the T-store or BTS forums as I know there are a number of people, including Stuart Longhorn and Ray Gabriel who preserve specimens, infact a number of us gave specimens to Ray last weekend.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the BTS is a good bet. 

Freezing is probably the best option for the short term until you find someone with chemical preservation experience. Drying solifuges doesn't really work so well - we have a couple of specimens that are dried and they look pretty crap after only a few years. 

I have access to the neccessary chemicals but only for specimens going into the museum so cannot really help. Ideally you should immerse the specimen in isopropanol for up to a week before placing it in 70% or higher (Ethanol) EtOH. Surgical spirit is an acceptable substitute for short periods but EtOH is much better. 

Just out of interest, which species of solifuge is it?


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

GRB said:


> Just out of interest, which species of solifuge is it?


 
Thanks for the advice! Im not too sure what species it is? was bought as a camel spider from a pet store.

Here is a photo of it..
Tommys Tarantulas Photos | Facebook


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

toro9186 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Im not too sure what species it is? was bought as a camel spider from a pet store.
> 
> Here is a photo of it..
> Tommys Tarantulas Photos | Facebook


Looks like a Galeodes of some sort. Perhaps G.granti.


----------

